# Wesleyz *411* on AndroHard by MuscleGELZ



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 17, 2017)

So you have probably seen and heard all about this new product.  But what is it, and where did it come from...
*LINK TO PURCHASE
https://www.musclegelz.com/?wpam_id=5*


*Background:*
The original product "AndroHard" was sold by Primordial Performances.   It was a legendary product and it only went out of production because  the FDA seized Primordial and completely shut them down a few years ago.   It was a combination of the Ingredients Randro(Androsterone) and  Epiandro (epiandrosterone)

*Here you see me holding 2 of the new bottles and an OG AndroHard by Primordial (not for sale-no msgs please)*



​

*What is the MuscleGELZ formula?*
It is the same.  It is a combination of Randro (Androsterone) and  Epiandro (epiandrosterone) 50mgs of each ingredient per mL for a total  of 100mgs per mL.

*What do these ingredients do?*
Essentially a PreCursor to DHT.
*Epiandro + Androsterone will convert to DHT*
*DHT- A lamen's term description*
-Has been used in the medical community and shown long term to have growth effects on the penis.
-Has been used to increase Male Libido, due to the increases in Erection quality
-Potentially believed to cause hair loss and acne as main side effects
-Is not believed to be liver toxic at all
-It is believed that increases in DHT causes potential enlargement of   Prostate, but contradictory it is used to treat Prostate Enlargement in   the medical community
-4x stronger then Tesosterone
-Used to eliminate and reduce GYNO..ie it does not convert to estrogen
-Believed to improve overall mood, muscle density, sexual health, strength

*How does EpiAndro and Androsterone (Randro) compare??*
Good question.  They are very very similar.  In fact in Patrick's  Arnold's testing, it is very difficult to even differentiate one from  another,they are that close.
But users generally report that Androsterone gives them a better sense  of well being, alpha feeling, improvements in mood and libido over  Epiandro. So by combining them, you have the best of both worlds!
*Randro* or R-DHEA is known as ?Reduced DHEA? because it is a  5a-reduced metabolite of DHEA. It?s more commonly referred to as  androsterone.
*Epiandrosterone* is a precursor to Stanolone, a powerful steroid hormone

*When would I use this product?*
I personally use this myself for body recomp, and I have used this combo  with well over 100+ personal training clients in the last 3-4 years for  body recomp/cutting cycles, with 100% success. I have not had one  person who was not happy with their results.  It can be used at anytime,  but I personally feel that it shows its results best, when used on a  lower bodyfat.  This is not to say that it will not work if you are on a  higher bodyfat..it will assist in lowering it..but the extreme muscle  hardening result, is easier and better seen in a lower bodyfat athlete.

*What can I expect from the combination of Randro and Epiandro?*
+ Increased Strength
+ Increased Hardening
+ Bloat reduction
+ Increased Recovery
+ Strong Anti-estrogen
+ May Help Increase Libido
+ Increased Aggression

*What possible side effects may I encounter on AndroHard?*
Side-effects fwill be limited to androgenic side-effects such  as oily  skin, acne, and increased hair shedding if the user is prone.  These  side effects are mild and temporary for most users.  Hair thinning, or  shedding will usually show itself only after high dosage and long term  use.  I will also tell you that inflexibility can occur when using this  product long term, most often when using dosages over 400mgs ED  You  will get stronger, muscles get drier and much much tighter, so if you  need super flexibility, remember this when choosing your dosage.
*
Can I counter DHT/Hair thinning/shedding if I am prone to it while on a cycle?*
Absolutely.  Either purchase or obtain a script for NIZORAL 2% shampoo  (not 1%) or get yourself some Pura D' Or.  Take a dime sized amount,  lather and massage into scalp.  Allow to sit on the scalp for  5-10minutes and rinse.  Do this ED or EOD during cycle, and you will not  only see a lack of shedding, but most users experience hair thickening.  Need a link to Pura?  Click Here- >

*Is an extreme body recomp using this possible?*
Yes it is, but it will depend on your experience level, ability to dial  in your own body, and your ability to diet, do proper cardio, etc,  etc... 




I would encourage you to check out my older IML Log.  It is called  "Wesley VS Epiandro"  I made this log before I worked with IML and  before I was a rep.  This picture above was using Epiandro alone for 30  days.  Mind you, I have been competing for 20+ years, so I do know how  to dial my body in for a show and in a quick period of time..But don't  think for a second that high dosed Epiandro, high dosed Randro, or high  dosed AndroHard cannot get you in superior shape in a short period of  time.

*Here are my original logs*
*Wesley VS. Epiandro* (over 70,000 views) = http://www.ironmaglabs.com/forums/showthread.php/4046-Wesley-VS-EPI-ANDRO-RX-by-Iron-Mag-Labs
*Wesley VS. Randro* = http://www.ironmaglabs.com/forums/showthread.php/11057-Wesley-VS-R-Andro-Rx-by-Iron-Mag-Labs?highlight=wesley+randro


*What dosage do you suggest?*
My personal suggestion and is not based on anything except experiences,  personal and with clients.  400-800mgs ED is the dosage I suggest.  In  2-3 increments when possible.  Mind you Eric Portratz when he invented  AndroHard (Primordial) made the starting dosage of his product 750mgs  ED..and remember his product was legendary.  People still sell AndroHard  here and there for $3-400 dollars on Ebay.

*What duration should I run this?*
Most of my clients and myself do 30-60 day cycles of this.

*Is this product Androhard and it's ingredients Suppressive to natural HPTA?*
Yes. However it is mild compared to most ingredients.  But be sure to  have a solid PCT setup for after your cycle, if you are using this and  not using with a test base.

*What can be used as a Legal OTC Test Base besides this?
*4-Andro.  It converts to Testosterone.  2-400mgs ED is pretty  standard.  You can purchase Super 4-Andro at Iron Mag Labs and use my  discount code 
"WES15" in capital letters at checkout for 15% off. Purchase Super 4Andro here>>  http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product/super-4-andro-rx/


*Can AndroHard and it's ingredients irritate my Prostate or cause prostate issues?*
It is possible.  However research also shows that it can resolve  existing Prostate issues.  What my personal experience has shown, that  randro and epiandro tends to effect users who are older and have long  term history using Steroids.  Weak or disturbed urine stream, especially  at night can be signs that the Prostate is enlarged.  It can easily  return to normal size from discontinuing the source of the issue, such  as testosterone or DHT derivatives.  A very good product that I  personally use and with clients, is Urinozinc @ 2caps per day while on  cycle.>>> Purchase here: http://stores.gymntonic.com/urinozin...h-60-capsules/

*Why Transdermal? And where do I apply for best results?*
Transdermal delivery has a variety of advantages compared with the oral   route. In particular, it is used when there is a significant first-pass   effect of the liver that can prematurely metabolize drugs.
*"The permeation of testosterone across the  scrotal skin was 5 times  greater than the permeation rates at other  anatomical sites.[4,7] Skin  from other sites, however, such as the arm  and chest, show very similar  barrier properties: clonidine application  was shown to result in very  similar plasma concentrations.[4]  Consequently, a hierarchy of  permeability at different anatomical sites  can be generalized, where the  skin at the epigenital region is said to  have the highest permeability  followed by skin from the head and neck  region, the skin at the trunk  (chest, stomach, back), the skin at the  arm, and finally the skin of the  legs"
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2700785/ 
*My personal suggestion is to apply to the Chest/Shoulders or abdomen.

*Can I stack this with HRT/TRT? *
Of course you can.  The ingredients in AndroHard when combined with  HRT/TRT actually have a very synergistic effect and even when low dosed  AndroHard is used, the user will see excellent results, better mood and  feeling of well being is very common with these ingredients (Randro -  Epiandro - combined with HRT)

*If you had to pick 2 anabolics that "SHARE" similar characteristic and performance benefits as AndroHard, what would they be?*
Anavar and Masteron

*I hope you guys enjoy this real life  breakdown of the product.  Please use my affiliate link to find out  more about this product.  Please feel free to share and link this to  your social media for your friends.  Thanks everyone and I will answer  as many questions as I can on this product, or the ingredients in  AndroHard*

*
Thank you for your time!!!
-Wesley


*

*PURCHASE ANDRO HARD NOW!!!
https://www.musclegelz.com/?wpam_id=5







Also feel free to use my discount code "WES15" at these fine Supplement Stores for 15% off all your orders
www.ironmaglabs.com
www.ironmagresearch.com
www.imlhers.com
www.masupps.com*
​


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 17, 2017)

^^^


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 21, 2017)

*Another question people have asked is how much is in each bottle??*

Remember the bottles are 8oz.  This converts to 236 CC, or 236 mL

Hope this helps!!


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 29, 2017)

^^ bump ^^ Reviews continue to pour in for this product and it is very highly approved of


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice write up Wesley.  I'm sure it's a great product.
im kinda out of the loop lately, can I ask, is muscle gel a division of or related to IML or a completely seperate entity?


----------



## ROID (Jun 30, 2017)

Penis enlargement...


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 30, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Nice write up Wesley.  I'm sure it's a great product.
> im kinda out of the loop lately, can I ask, is muscle gel a division of or related to IML or a completely seperate entity?



MuscleGELZ is separate but owned by IML so you can expect all the same high quality ingredients and customer service 

Ty for the compliment too and hope ur well man!


----------

